# [DTG] Order help for Austin or Dallas TX.



## VIP Brad (Sep 12, 2021)

I've got a client on the road right now that needs a quick turnaround to get them out of a bind. Anyone on here on the Austin or Dalas are that could use some work this week?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## brittanytxdtg (Jul 29, 2021)

VIP Brad said:


> I've got a client on the road right now that needs a quick turnaround to get them out of a bind. Anyone on here on the Austin or Dalas are that could use some work this week?


I am in the Dallas area. What does your client need? Send me a message.


----------

